# Sirius' Meyer Tackles Sales/Operations Challenges



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

He has been on the job for only a few days, but James Meyer, Sirius' president of operations and sales, said he sees a number of challenges - and opportunities - ahead for the satellite radio company.

Meyer said Sirius has commitments to growing its automotive, or OEM (original equipment manufacturer) business, as well as the satellite radio aftermarket. "We won't choose between one channel over the other," he said. "Both are very important."

The new president of operations and sales also said Sirius will make a strong commitment at the regional sales/retail level, as well as among large, national retailers. Meyer also stressed small, independent retailers will have an important role with Sirius' sales efforts.

Meyer said there are four areas Sirius will focus on in the sales/operations area: The awareness level of satellite radio needs to grow; Because of the company's late start, Sirius will have to work hard on brand building; the company will need to balance its offer to consumers among all channels, whether they are at the small retailer level, among regional and large sales outlets, OEM partners and direct sales, among others; and the company needs to accelerate cost reduction, and the breadth and appearance of product on store shelves: "It comes down to cost at the end of the day," Meyer said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

